# Buying only 2 new tires for a skid....bad idea?



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I could not find any opinions on this in the few threads I looked through so....

What do you guys think about buying only 2 new tires for a skidsteer? I have a bobcat S185 & the tires are not bald but they are pretty worn. I would love to get 4 new tires, but I can't afford it right now, so I'm wondering if it's good idea or bad idea to buy 2 new tires right now & 2 more next year. Will it help with traction or will I just be wasting my $? If it is worth getting 2 now should I put the new ones on front or back? I'm thinking front. Right wrong?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Do all 4 at a time if u have 2worn ones in front and 2 new ones in back they will be different size


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Been there done that. They wore out at least twice as fast. Don't waste your time, replace all of them or none of them. That's my experience anyways......


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

All or nothing. Its not good for machine


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

Go to Kal and check out their re-treads, you may find that you can afford to do all four…. I was quoted ~$159 ea and no enviro to pay

How bad are u'r 2 best ones ? ...… like 50-60% or ???
We had bought new tires a few yrs ago f/Big-O, same numbers (tire size) and the new X-brand were way taller and a bit narrower, that mix would never work but if you noticed the rears usually are wearing down faster than the fronts so if you have to and are on alot of dirt rather than asphalt/conc then put the new ones on the rear.
Those you have are they the original brand ? Are they 10 or 12x16.5 ?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I never thought about retreads, didnt know that was an option for a skid tire. I never liked the idea of retreads, I know the skid wont be doing any kind of fast speed, but I would think the turning & grinding would be to much for a retread. As for whats left, it's hard to say but i'd guess 30-40% left, but there is a few quarter size chunks of rubber missing here & there. My current tires are bobcat heavyduty 10X16.5. I would say I use it about 80% concrete/ashphalt.


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

BC Handyman;1597462 said:


> I never thought about retreads, didnt know that was an option for a skid tire. I never liked the idea of retreads, I know the skid wont be doing any kind of fast speed, but I would think the turning & grinding would be to much for a retread. As for whats left, it's hard to say but i'd guess 30-40% left, but there is a few quarter size chunks of rubber missing here & there. My current tires are bobcat heavyduty 10X16.5. I would say I use it about 80% concrete/ashphalt.


Ya ! that getting down pretty low alright. Mine still had about 50-60% but the tire abrasion, cuts to the cords was causing a huge amount of flats. Your size should be the same or a bit cheaper, they have a couple of diff patterns that might be better for you on the asphalt, PBros. outta Penticton runs only recaps on their paving crew skids, the pattern looks like the Severe-DutyHD. I got a brand new set of take offs from the guys in Abistan, awesome deal rims/tires for a hair less than the rubber only … maybe check it out alot of the rentals get the solid flex tires and take the OEMs and stack em in a corner ….

I used to hate the re-caps too, but i'm on my second set of siped braunys from Kal for the dually "awesome"


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I run retreads on my 8875. They work great the rubber is harder then standard tires so they wear a lot better. And the tread design I have bites in the snow good. If u want new tires that last and work great year round save for a while and get life masters by for the longest wearing tire I have used


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

So I think the consensus is to wait & put 4 new tires on at same time. As for what kind, I guess that will be for another days discussion.


----------

